# Logic jokes



## cih1355 (May 5, 2008)

You cannot drive down the middle of a street because that violates the law of the excluded middle. 

If you were to drive down a wet, steep road at 100 mph, you would commit the slippery slope fallacy. 

Dividing by zero commits the fallacy of division. 

Some dogs are better at chasing after red herrings than fetching newspapers.


----------

